# Need help with my ECB!!!



## billybones (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm smoking shrimp for the company thanksgiving feast. I just realized that one of the reasons that my last batch wasn't spectacular was that I filled the water pan. The steam is probably not good for helping with that brown color I'm looking for, but I dont want to dry the shrimp out. Anyone tried smoking shrimp without the water pan? Any opinions?


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 14, 2007)

As much as moisture, the water also helps regulate the temp.  Some use apple juice....some even use sand.  If you go without it, it's going to change the way your smoker smokes.

Shrimp are not going to be in the smoker very long.  I don't think the water or sand, in this case, will make much of a difference.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 14, 2007)

I like your avatar I used to have the same one on another forum. I also set it as background at work one time But my boss made me take it off!


----------



## billybones (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, you're right. I'm not going to mess with it. Switching from thick uncooked bacon to thin prosciutto should make all the difference.


----------



## billybones (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks brotha! I found it on buccaneers.com, it really goes with my name and I love the smoke coming out of his mouth!


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you are looking at a mop more than the water pan. Now I run an ECB, and dont even use a pan. I have a heavy steel grate <sand pan> covered in foil to keep the drips off the fire.

Mop: Paprika, Hungarian, of course. lemon juice. Garlic. ground bay leaf. 1/2 stick real butter. 1/2 cup white wine. Simmer mix for a few on low and keep it warm for mopping    :{)   MMMM


----------



## billybones (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow that sounds good. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

My pleasure. Just post some Q-view!


----------



## flash (Nov 17, 2007)

With no water pan you are grilling. Try playbox sand instead. Spritz the shrimp with the butter and garlic.


----------

